# Bolt Vox 3TB (All In) / 3 Mini Vox / 2 Expanders



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

I have a few items to sell, and I figure I would give the great community here first crack at 'em before I put them on eBay.

1 - Bolt Vox 3TB (TCD849300V) - about 1 year old, well taken care of. Looks brand new and has "All In Plan".
3  1- TiVo Mini Vox (TCDA95000) - about 1 year old - 1 of them still have the protective plastic wrap. Like the Bolt well taken care of and look brand new.
2 - TiVo 1 TB Expander - 1 is brand new in the box and latest model. 1 is the older model and has been used for a few years - includes more robust eSATA cable - and I have had zero issues with the expander working.
PM me if interested and we can work out a price.

Thanks!


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

eBay link for brand new DVR Expander.

eBay link for older DVR Expander.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

Everything has been sold! Thanks everyone!


----------

